# Happy Halloween! Post here to get 500 Free Cafe Gold!



## Happy

​

BOO!!!!!!!!!

Happy Halloween PersonalityCafe members,

To celebrate Halloweeen, we are giving out 500 cafe gold for each member. To qualify, you must have at least 5 post.

Just reply back to this thread and post "Trick or Treat" and you will be given 500 cafe gold. This event will only last until 12:01 am. You may only receive the cafe gold only once.

-Lance


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Happy Halloween everybody. :crazy: What are ye dressing up as, if ye indeed dress up?

I've opted for Casey jones from TMNT.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Come on, post people.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

You know that it's Halloween when your type inverts into its shadow form.


----------



## NephilimAzrael

*starts to dance* < ESFP taking control. Do not want to care for other's company, sensations, feelings and perception of reality. NOOOOOOOO!!!!

Dance everyone. And I'll play me fiddle... Diddly Idle Dee. :crazy:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Oh and here is my fifth post. :mellow:


----------



## Happy

Haha NephilmAzrael. Don't you want your gold?


----------



## NephilimAzrael

Yes pwease (Not me, its the ESFP - call for help!)


----------



## Happy

You gotta say the magic word.. "Trick or Treat":tongue:


----------



## lunniey

Trick or Treaaaat .......!!!!!

*say it loud and clear...
:laughing:


----------



## NephilimAzrael

TRICK OR TREAT, trick or treat, give me something nice to eat!!!!!


----------



## Trope

Trick or treat!!!


----------



## snail

Trick or Treat, Lance. Now hand over the gold!


----------



## Trope

snail said:


> Now hand over the gold!


He's not your pet leprechaun! D:


----------



## psyche's release

LMAO!

ok. ok.

trickertreat.

halloween is a religious holiday forme.

sohere'ssomething foryou all:

http://www.halloween-printable.com/halloween-free-card-ghost.jpg


----------



## NephilimAzrael

All Hallows eve - Anglical version.

Oiche Shamana - Celtic tradition gathered into anual holidays. The only night in which, the dead ancestors communicate with the living to absolve them of their misgivings and inform them of the following harvest year.. (INTUITION).

There is no hallmark holiday to encompass the original celtic sentiment.


----------



## DayLightSun

trick or treat baby !


----------



## Stickynotee

Happy Halloween to everyone!

I just got back from trick-or-treating with my little 4 year old brother! He was a fireman!

haha 

We got alot of candy, he's gonna share with me 

I also have a BIG yellow mark on my hand, and it hurt, because a mighty-mite blew up in my hand....


----------



## psyche's release

(did not realize that was so big - sorry. i *like* the automatic resizing feature)









now back to the automasochism.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

*TRICK OR TREAT*:crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------

